# Who sucks the least...



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> DENVER- After another display of unnecessary lack of roughness by the Lakers in a not-so-must-win situation, it's time to go back to the drawing board. It's time to re-evaluate what they have here as far as championship mettle so as to determine who should be the focal points going forward.
> 
> Which Lakers do you trust the most right now to come through with a play – whatever the situation or motivation, at home or on the road, hell or high water?
> 
> ...


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/lakers-bynum-postseason-2428234-gasol-brown


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

imo.......

1) Kobe
2) Pau
3) Ariza
4) Odom
5) Bynum
6) Brown
7) Farmar
8) DFish
9) Luke
10) Sasha
11) Powell
12) Mdabenga


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think PJ should have been included on this list



> If Brown missed his next 24 shots from 3-point range, he would still be shooting better than Fisher's 22.9 percent!


lmao


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think its bitterly disappointing that Fisher is not someone we can count on at all anymore. He was brought here to be a productive every other game type producer and he's givig us next to nothing at all. 

I've been disappointed in Farmar and Sasha all season both guys work hard but both are just too mental about the game. 

Lamar Odom has been a nightmare since the Jazz series. I would be happy if LO could give us 10 pts and some rebounds in any game but he's just terrible, can't shoot, terrible decisions worse defense and last night horrible rebounding. 

Ariza is tough, grew up tough still is tough, if his shot is falling he's outstanding, he'll always compete we can count on him. 

I think Bynum can be trusted to score if given the chance to play through mistakes. He was scoring last night easily on the Nuggets frontline yet PJ yanks him for do nothing LO at the 1st mistake he makes. 

1.Kobe
2. Pau
3. Ariza
4. Bynum

Is who I can trust to bring an aspect of solid play to the game now we just gotta get one of the other scrubs to bubble up and have a decent game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

After Kobe, Pau, and Ariza, this is tough to put together. And yes, PJ should be included.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

1. Kobe
2. Pau
3. Ariza
4. Bynum
5. Odom
6. Brown
7. Farmar
8. Fisher
9. Walton
10. Vujacic
11. Powell
12. Mbenga

The last two are only behind Sasha because they're not playing very much at all.


----------



## Venom110 (Apr 3, 2003)

1. Kobe
2. Pau
3. Ariza
4. Bynum - Based on the past couple games)
5. Odom - The back injury has really limited him)
6. Farmar 
7. Brown
8. Walton 
9. Vujajic
10. Powell 
11. Fisher 
12. MBENGA



> If Brown missed his next 24 shots from 3-point range, he would still be shooting better than Fisher's 22.9 percent!


Its really sad that this guy is still getting the majority of the minutes at point guard, especially down the stretch.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

6. Farmar
7. Brown
8. Walton
9. Vujacic
10. Powell
11. Fisher 

Remember when those guys were good? It seems like such a long time ago. What the hell happened?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> 1. Kobe
> 2. Pau
> 3. Ariza
> 4. Bynum
> ...


Thats exactly what my list would look like.. Except for maybe Sasha being put behind Powell and Mbenga. Sasha hasn't done anything. I can live without the three pointer (what he was signed for). But he keeps picking up silly fouls, and doesn't play the intense defense he did earlier this season. 

If Lakers would have had Bynum, Gasol, Ariza, Kobe, and Brown out there for the majority of minutes last night... Even with the ref situation I think Lakers probably would have taken it.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think Walton is being hated on infairly. I really dont think he has played poorly especially when you compare him to the Sasha, Fisher, Farmar, Odom disappointments.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i think Brown and Farmar have been better than Odom


----------

